# Не было бы счастья, да несчастье помогло



## Kurt (27 Окт 2010)

Грыжа 6 лет. L5-S1 9мм. Операции не делал. Принимаю терофлекс для профилактики и сплю на орторелаксационном матрасе. Но, раз примерно в год после летних отдыхов, копания картошки и т.п. появляется специфическая боль от той самой грыжи. Симптомы известные. Не дожидаясь сильных болевых синдромов, начинаю принимать тот же самый терофлекс и делаю тракцию - вытяжение позвоночника. 

В этом году не исключение - спал в палатке, носил бревна на костер, возился в огороде и - ага "неожиданно" боль. Но вдруг  одновременно заболел зуб. Боль -ужас. Зубной назначил курс трихопола 5 дней и найз. Так вот, через 3 дня боль в зубе почти прошла. А когда прошло 4 дня я вдруг понял, что спина-то тоже не болит. Месяц уже прошел - летаю. 

Так вот напрашивается вопрос. Как это могло произойти. И если имеет место такой факт чудесного быстрого снятия воспаления, может и надо для спины такой курс проходить во время обострения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2010)

*Не было бы счастья да несчастье помогло.*

Если подойти к спящему человеку и изо всей силы гаркнуть ему на ухо “тринадцать!” — он тут же подскочит и начнет очумело озираться по сторонам. 
Это еще раз доказывает магическую природу загадочного числа!


Думаю совпадение.


----------



## Анатолий (27 Окт 2010)

*Не было бы счастья да несчастье помогло.*

Найз!!!  Снял боли!!!!


----------



## еленчик (27 Окт 2010)

*Не было бы счастья да несчастье помогло.*

А я вот тоже подозреваю , что найз хорошо снимает обострение, хотя такие серьезные уколы проколоты...


----------



## abelar (28 Окт 2010)

Kurt написал(а):


> Зубной назначил курс трихопола 5 дней и найз.


...Обычно, эти препараты назначаются для лечения болезней,расположенных с другого конца человеческого организма....:blush200:
Может, стоматолог верх и низ перепутал?


----------



## Alena (21 Ноя 2010)

стоматологи любят назначать такие препараты.
Но в обсуждаемой ситуации может быть дело и в другом. Человек невольно подлечил воспаление в нижней части, которое могло давать боль независимо от грыжи. Ревматолог или уролог  при боли в суставах может направить на сдачу анализа крови, чтобы определить есть воспаление в нижней части и назначить трихопол и совсем необязательно от птичьей болезни


----------



## павел 31 (7 Дек 2010)

Как думаете форумчане может всё таки инфекция причина ослабления прочности хрящей в молодом возрасте? Долгое время язва желудка тоже фиг знает откуда бралась, пока не нашли хеликобактер.


----------



## Doctor Yurov (7 Дек 2010)

И хеликобактер вылечили, и язва прошла . . . Что-то я сомневаюсь в этом сильно. Проблема не в хеликобактере, а в условиях для её/его обитания. Проблема внутри человеческого организма!!! В следующее обострение попробуйте принять один трихопол и напишите нам о результатах.


----------



## натали16 (7 Дек 2010)

Я проходила интернатуру в Самарканде и осматривая больного с радикулитом, обратила внимание на застарелую рану на ноге.Больной обьяснил мне. что лечился у местного врачевателя-на больной ноге ему был сделан ожог раскаленым железом, на какое то время боль прошла, но потом снова вернулась.Считается, что боль большой интенсивности заглушает боль меньшей интенсивности... Но Восток дело тонкое.


----------

